# AutoCad?



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

What is this thread for??


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

AutoCAD is a drafting program (it stands for auto computer aided drafting). 40sondacurb is our resident AutoCAD pro, although no one has picked his brain for anything yet :smile:


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Ah ok......lol


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The most logical reason for that would be that AutoCAD has gotten alot easyer to use, and its taught at the high school level now (i learned on r11 my freshman year in '92). Also those that use it regularly have it figured out. In fact the only real 'problems' that i can even remember having is typing the wrong command, or mistyping ( mostly with the obj snaps, and yes i still use the text command line, and i find it alot faster then learning where the button or menu command is. -razz: )


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

is soft desk the latest version?


----------



## enoctis (Aug 28, 2005)

soft desk? doesn't autodesk make autocad?


----------



## zodiac25 (Sep 18, 2005)

I want to find out more about Mechanic Desktop.
Love to be shown. Thanks so much!


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

I ca help next time you have a problem using the autocad software but I wouldn't know where to star to teach he entire thing over the net.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

AutoCAD is made by a company called AutoDesk. The current version is Autocad 2006. 

I'm taking the class right now, so I may have some knowledge to share once I get this program down.


----------

